# Schwarze Damen in Nylon



## dieter1989 (6 Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle,
Tolles Forum ist das hier und tolle Bilder/Themen.
Habe schon wieder eine Bitte, bitte verzeiht mir
Hat eventuell jemand Bilder von schwarzen Damen in nylons, strapsen etc.? 
Wäre toll wenn jemand was reinstellen könnte.

Gruß vom Dieter


----------



## General (6 Juli 2009)

Punkt1. Habe deinen Beitrag hierher verschoben
Punkt2. Wie wäre es wenn du dich im Board ein wenig beteiligen würdest, ein Board besteht aus geben und nehmen und ein netter Beitrag fällt ja nicht schwer.
Punkt3. Erstellt man einen Request erst ab min. 20 Beiträge
Punkt4. Auf gehts


----------



## saviola (7 Juli 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Punkt1. Habe deinen Beitrag hierher verschoben
> Punkt2. Wie wäre es wenn du dich im Board ein wenig beteiligen würdest, ein Board besteht aus geben und nehmen und ein netter Beitrag fällt ja nicht schwer.
> Punkt3. Erstellt man einen Request erst ab min. 20 Beiträge
> Punkt4. Auf gehts



Punkt 5: Das Forum gibt schon einiges her,wenn man mal die Suchfunktion bemüht.


----------



## dieter1989 (7 Juli 2009)

Sorry Jungs.Werde versuchen die paragraphen 1-5 zu erfüllen.


----------

